# Amborsia Maple BB shooter.



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Decided to try a BB shooter but it could be a PFS too I guess. Probably try a wider forked BB shooter next so I don't have to flip it. Ambrosia maple top and thin dual layer bubinga on the bottom. Sanded dry to 320 and oiled up to 2000 then 0000 steel wool. Sealer and Mylands wax.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW, simply stunning, congratulations, and thank you for showing.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That wood is stunningly beautiful!! And a sweet shooter. Good work!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Artwork! You made that wood look the best it can. :headbang:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very nice


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:shocked: Holy nutz man. That's awesome.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice work Marble man!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow !!! That is one fine little fork!!!
Absolute stunner mate ! Nice work


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh My! What a pretty baby.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: , masterpiece .


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow"!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

OH WOW! :wub: Terrific job sir, that is very nice. I really like the shape. That ambrosia is jaw drop gorgeous.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beauty! Absolute Beauty!


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

I would have liked to come up with something not already said, but I agree with everyone else, you have done a great job and that is one krazy kool shooter.

That's a SOTM just waiting to happen.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow that's a badd a** looking shooter


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow man, that's beautiful.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet little fork buddy!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful wood! Nicely worked and finished!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

STUNNING!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

The Gods of Slingshot have sent you the inspiration for this little jewel!!!

Simply perfect!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah stunning, looks like python skin the surface, very very nice worked !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a sex toy, not a slingshot! That wood came up a treat!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's one stunningly beautiful slingshot. Gorgeous PFS. I love the ambrosia wood grain. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. :bowdown: This one started out as 2 different slingshots and ended up one. I had cut a larger shape out of a $2 cutting board I got (white plastic stuff) which I was going to use the ambrosia as a palm swell on. Well, 2 part epoxy nor cyanoacrylate would stick well to the plastic so I ditched it and grabbed the bubinga dual layer I had glued up for a BB shooter and combined them. Meant to be I guess.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great fork!


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

I would buy one if possible 
Great work


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

What a stunning little shooter ... fantastic look, congrats

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow nice woods, great shape!!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, man, this shooter is lovely!


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Love it! I would hit my hand or the forks but I love it!


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

what do you mean oiled up to 2000? This is beautiful BTW


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all!



Flycatcher said:


> what do you mean oiled up to 2000? This is beautiful BTW


I dry sanded it to 320 grit then sanded it with mineral oil up to 2000 grit.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry I missed this! This is brilliant, great execution mate.


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That's a Fionda finish! Congrats.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice finish!


----------

